# At last



## pyjamas (Jun 24, 2011)

We are at last hoping to move on along the adoption process. we were approved to adopt in July 2013 but then everything had to be put on hold as I needed to have a hysterectomy! eventually had operation on 12th December and am now almost fully recovered. we are going to an adoption activity day at the end of march and have looked at some profiles with SW which did not seem right for us. feeling a bit blue at present as this seems to have taken so long and its hard to feel its ever going to actually happen.


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi PJs,

Sorry you've had a rough journey and hope your doing ok op wise.

I know this part us incredibly tough but it really does pale once your LO is home. I was very blue through the 9month wait for link (took 12 months from AP to LO being home) but try and keep the faith. You will be parents and your LO is waiting for you. Just need your paths to align x x


----------



## Lizard39 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hi Pyjamas - fab news your health is on the road to recovery and you can now start looking for your LO(s). We are only just recently approved & some days I find 'all this waiting' for a match incredible hard & other days I don't have time to think about it!!  I think it's very common for  all of us waiting to feel like this - so don't think you are alone. I havent been to an activity day, but others on here have & I'm sure will be along soon to tell you all about them! 

Good luck & hope you don't have to wait too long! 

X


----------



## pyjamas (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks to GERTIE and Lizard for your replies. It really is quite exciting to know that it will eventually happen, just the waiting is so frustrating. Your support is much appreciated x


----------



## flickJ (Feb 9, 2012)

Pyjamas, 

So pleased you are on the road to recovery and that you can concentrate on becoming a 'mummy'   You have had such a long wait, and you deserve to find your special LO


----------



## pyjamas (Jun 24, 2011)

Good Luck to Lizard and flickj. Hope you find your LOs soon x


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

Loads of recovery vibes 'jamas. 

Like Gertie, we had a long wait between AP and matching, for no other obvious reason than our SW didn't get her finger out IMO. However had it moved any faster we wouldn't have the boy we have today and may have been matched with some lesser brat  

I genuinely think all the delay was for a reason because we were meant to be this child's parents as opposed to some child's parents. If that makes sense.


----------



## weemoofrazz (Sep 6, 2013)

Its great news that your almost fully recovered and that your attending an adoption day. Fingers crossed for you pjs and best wishes


----------



## pyjamas (Jun 24, 2011)

Had follow up appointment this morning to check internal stitches had healed OK. No problem. Can go back to work in two weeks as long as I feel well. I feel so much better than before op. Hysterectomy was definitely a very positive thing for me. fibroid was apparently 15x17cm in size which was fairly big. Treated myself by buying a pair of boots which were only £3 in a sale-bargain! x


----------



## pyjamas (Jun 24, 2011)

Still waiting! we saw some profiles at a Families for Children event held by Children's Services but when we expressed an interest in some we were told because birth parents lived in same town as us we couldn't be matched with either which was disappointing. x


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY (Oct 13, 2009)

It will happen and when it does it will be so special. Your lo just isn't quite ready for you. Xx


----------

